# What kind of carp?



## gregshoh (Sep 11, 2007)

Fishing at Walborne Resevoir with worm and bobber and hooked this little guy? Anyone know what kinda carp? Thanks.........Greg


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

That is a Common Carp....Walborne has Grass Carp as well.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

That is a common carp. They make great flathead bait and also great targets while bowfishing.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

And even better released to grow some more to provide better future angling possibilities.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

This threads gonna get closed


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

common carp.
the worlds most popular sportfish
(it needed more fuel)


----------



## gregshoh (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought it was a common but not completely sure........released him back.....just like I do all my catches.......not much of a fish eater here so all my catches get released..........thanks........


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Endangered now I hear. YOU BETTER HAVE RELEASED IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Common Carp...The most common, fastest reproducing fish (other than shad) in Ohio. Fun to catch...and fun to shoot with a bow. Just wish they weren't so overpopulated and stunted in most lakes here. There are a few inland lakes with big ones but not many.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Now come on guys, don't let it be known that there are a lot of carp in our waters, if you do Al Gore will be blaming the common carp for global warming.
 :T


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Darwin said:


> Now come on guys, don't let it be known that there are a lot of carp in our waters, if you do Al Gore will be blaming the common carp for global warming.
> :T


.....and they are probably responsible for high gas prices too...lol


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

ok guys,since he got his answer,there's no need to turn the thread upside down simply for entertainment purposes.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Didn't mean any harm...just joking around like is done on alot of other threads....sorry.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

carp are really an invasive species in the U.S.

but they are fun to catch


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

misfit said:


> ok guys,since he got his answer,there's no need to turn the thread upside down simply for entertainment purposes.



lol misfits the TERMODERATOR, bustin' on threads and shuttem down 

The guy got his answer, and a new conversation started did ya want them to create a new thread "CARP CAUSES GLOBAL WARMING" or something like that lol??


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> The guy got his answer, and a new conversation started did ya want them to create a new thread "CARP CAUSES GLOBAL WARMING" or something like that lol??


now there's a novel idea.try it.you might like it.

ps................this thread is now busted on and shut down 

regards,
your friendly local termoderator


----------

